# Color Me Grey - Action/Adventure Now an audio book!



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello everyone! This is my first post to the KindleBoards.

My name is JC Phelps and I've written three books in a series and this post is for the first book, Color Me Grey. I entered Color Me Grey into Amazon Breakthrough Novel Awards (ABNA) and made it to the quarter finalist stage.

Amazon Description:
Meet Alexis Stanton, a 5' 4" petite young woman with a yen for adventure. She grew up as a tomboy wishing she could have all the adventures boys could have. She has since decided that being a boy instead of a girl has its advantages, but being a woman is much better. Raised in a family with money, she was able to pick and choose her education. She had been schooled in everything from being a lady to courses with Special Forces instructors. Her desire for adventure and her boredom with her current employment and a strange 'HELP WANTED' ad causes her to quit. She finds that job she could "just die for"... and it looks like she just might!

Thank you for your interest. I hope to get to know a lot of people on this forum.










Color Me Grey by J.C. Phelps


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, J.C. and congratulations on your book!

We haven't got a lot of rules to follow here, but there are some.  We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm still getting the hang of this but think this is within the rules.

I just received a new review for Color Me Grey and am very pleased with it.

http://www.kindleobsessed.com/bs-books/paging-mr-white/


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know that all three books in the Alexis Stanton Chronicles, beginning with Color Me Grey, are on sale at Smashwords until July 31st as part of their Summer/Winter Sale.  All you need to do is enter the coupon code SWS50 at checkout.  

I'm also running contest for a free digital copy of Shades of Grey on my blog.  Please check it out!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JC--

Just a gentle reminder that we ask that authors not bump their threads (back to back posts) sooner than 7 days since the last post. I've removed your latest post...on the other hand, I've bumped your thread for you with this post!


Thanks for understanding!

Betsy


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

It's been a while since I posted here. I had posted too early last time and was a bit afraid to over step my bounds again.  I will be sure to count the days before next post. 

I survived the Sturgis Rally once again and am trying to get back into the swing of things.

I have not yet posted here about my current giveaways and coupons for my books so I'm going to get you all up to date on what's going on.

I'm running a reviewer appreciation contest for all those that review Color Me Grey, Book One of The Alexis Stanton Chronicles. The prize is a free copy of Shades of Grey, Book Two of The Alexis Stanton Chronicles.

Also I'm offering a Smashwords coupon and Createspace (paperback version) has a 25% discount for Color Me Grey.

To get the details and coupon codes you can visit my blog at: http://jcphelps.blogspot.com/2010/07/contest-and-sale-reminders.html

I'm trying to help other authors as well by posting their books to my blog. If you are interested you can go to the Kindleboard discussion to get the details of that. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,30720.0/all.html
I've got books scheduled until August 25th and would love to add more!

Thanks for reading!

~JC~


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi everyone!

My daughter just started fifth grade today! I'm feeling a bit older and a lot more tired. She has always been a great help to me around the house and with her two younger sisters. I sometimes forget how much of a help - until she goes back to school!

The posting of fellow author's books on my blog is going great! I want to thank everyone who has gotten involved in this with me. I am still accepting books to list for the month of September. To get more information on this you can check out my thread on the subject. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,30720.0.html

In a previous post I'd mentioned a 25% discount for the paperback version of Color Me Grey at Createspace. The coupon is only good until tomorrow, August 31st, so take advantage of it if you plan to buy a copy.

My reviewer appreciation contest ends tomorrow as well. You can visit my blog post at http://jcphelps.blogspot.com/2010/07/contest-and-sale-reminders.html to get the details. The winner will be announced September 1st. If you have left a review somewhere and aren't sure if I have you entered please contact me right away on my blog to be certain I include your name.

I'd love to run another contest but am on limited funds. I plan on giving away more free copies of my e-books but if anyone has any other suggestions for a contest prize that won't break the bank but would be something you'd like to have, please let me know.

Thanks for reading!

~JC~


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Your only as old as you feel so drink 5 cups of coffe enjoy the day!


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

M.R. - I drink many more than five cups of coffee a day! I love me some coffee.

For anyone interested - my books are posted on The Frugal Kindle blog site and Fiction For Dessert is hosting a signed paperback giveaway this week.

The Frugal Kindle is a great blog that lists "cheap" e-books: http://thefrugalkindle.blogspot.com/2010/09/color-me-grey-book-one-of-alexis.html

Fiction For Dessert is another great blog you should check out. She has a "Giveaway Wednesday" every Wednesday: http://fictionfordessert.blogspot.com/2010/09/giveaway-wednesday-color-me-grey-by-jc.html

Thanks for reading!
~JC~


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

I posted on the 8th so I hope I'm not a day early. Please forgive me if I'm a day early... 

However, the reason for this post is not to bump my thread up but to tell people about my interview on Smashwords Books Reviewed Blog. Color Me Grey is the featured book today. I don't know how long the post will run but if you are interested you can find the interview here: http://bit.ly/cYpu9k

I'm a little excited, since it's one of my very first interviews.

I'm also offering up a free copy of Color Me Grey on Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/8464473-color-me-grey

Thanks for reading.

~JC~


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Just in case you are a day early I will stop by and say I'm back.....     I am seeing this book everywhere now!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Do I correctly understand that your first book is available for less at Amazon than at Smashwords?

Just sayin.....


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

Hey, where did all those new books come from Mathias??
You've been working hard!
-BVL


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

Geoff - Yes, they are cheaper at Amazon.  They sell for $2.99 at Amazon and $3.99 at Smashwords.  I thought I'd read something somewhere in the Amazon contract that they had to be cheaper at Amazon than anywhere else.  If I'm mistaken I may lower my price at Smashwords.

Thanks, Michael, for covering for me!    

~JC~


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

JCPhelps said:


> Geoff - Yes, they are cheaper at Amazon. They sell for $2.99 at Amazon and $3.99 at Smashwords. I thought I'd read something somewhere in the Amazon contract that they had to be cheaper at Amazon than anywhere else. If I'm mistaken I may lower my price at Smashwords.
> 
> Thanks, Michael, for covering for me!
> 
> ~JC~


They do have to stay above the Amazon price with the Smashwords affiliates or Amazon will discount their price, which is no good. (It can effect the 70% option) So that is why most smart authors charge a little more at Smashwords. Plus Smashwords is DRM free so you might be paying a little extra for the ability to share your purchase with friends.
Check out JC's blog today people! Heck check it out every day!


----------



## jackwestjr_author (Aug 19, 2010)

I love kick-ass female protagonists, as you probably know.  Yours has an interesting tension in this one.


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

I haven't been back here for a long time. I'm hesitant to post every week because of the complaints I've read about authors "over promoting". But since it's been a while...

I am featured on Indie Books Blog today (http://indiebooksblog.blogspot.com/2010/11/jc-phelps-color-me-grey.html) and recently did an interview with Erica and Christy at their blog. It will be posted this Friday, November 12th. You can find it here: (http://lynneawest.blogspot.com)

Also, I've joined NaNoWriMo this year and am pleased with my progress so far. I'm at a little over 25,000 words.

I've been asking anyone who would like to, to suggest my next title and if you are so inclined I'd love to hear any scene suggestions you might have. You can leave these suggestions on my blog at http://jcphelps.blogspot.com/p/suggest-my-next-title.html If I use your title suggestion I will send you a free copy of "Book Four" in The Alexis Stanton Chronicles when I publish it.

I hope to hear from some of you!

JC


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

I wanted to let everyone know that Color Me Grey is currently FREE at Barnes & Noble. You can find it here: http://bit.ly/aSDLca

It's been available for free at Barnes & Noble for a while and I'm not sure why or how much longer it'll be free. But if you pick up a copy I'd love to hear what you thought of the book!

I'm so excited about something and since my ten-year-old doesn't read this I'm safe. I just wanted to say I'm hoping to buy her a Kindle 3 for Christmas this year. I'm so excited (for her). I have a DX and would love to check out a smaller version! She's a very prolific reader and I think a Kindle will help keep her motivated! I will admit to posting this here to keep ME motivated to get the Kindle ordered the day I have the funds!


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't know if I'll get many takers but I just HAVE to try out the gifting option on Amazon! I'm offering at least ten copies of Color Me Grey to who ever asks first.

All I need is your email address and I'll send you a copy.

You can leave a message here, send me a PM or request your copy via email at [email protected] or leave a comment on my blog at http://jcphelps.blogspot.com/p/giveaways-and-contests.html

I've also discounted Color Me Grey to 99¢ but I'm undecided on how long I'll let that stand.

Color Me Grey 
Description
Meet Alexis Stanton, a 5' 4" petite young woman with a yen for adventure. She grew up as a tomboy wishing she could have all the adventures boys could have. She has since decided that being a boy instead of a girl has its advantages, but being a woman is much better. Raised in a family with money, she was able to pick and choose her education. She has been schooled in everything from being a lady to courses with Special Forces instructors. Her desire for adventure and her boredom with her current employment and a strange 'HELP WANTED' ad causes her to quit. She finds that job she could "just die for"... and it looks like she just might!

I hope to hear from some of you soon!
Thanks for reading!

~JC~


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JC. . .

I merged your post with your existing thread for this book. . .you'll recall that we ask that you have just one thread per book.  We recommend you bookmark it in your browser so you can find it again later. . . .


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Ann!  I SO don't know how to navigate this board.  I might learn someday though!

JC


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

JC,

Thanks for the GIFT! Downloaded it and got the other 2 books since I like the premise of _Color Me Grey_.

ebc


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Appleheart!  I'm sure all authors feel this way and I've said it before, but I really hope you like the books!


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

I just wanted to let everyone know that Color Me Grey has been reduced to 99¢!

Also, Breakout Books Reviews is giving away five Kindle copies of Color Me Grey and also an Amazon gift card if you sign up for their newsletter. Breakout Books Reviews is a great blog so, hopefully it'll be a win, win.  http://networkedblogs.com/bJZF0?a=share&ref=nf

And for all you authors, bloggers and readers out there - There is a new site call Author AdvenTours that sets up blog tours. If you get a chance you should go check it out. The tours begin in January! http://authoradventours.blogspot.com/

Thanks for reading!

JC


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I finished book 1.
And it is a "page turner" for sure.
Very enjoyable. Somewhat reminiscent of Tom Clancy.
I find the main character very believable.
And I linked up with Amazon on my Kindle and purchased book 2.

Just sayin......


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Geoff!  What lovely compliments!  I really hope you enjoy Shades of Grey as much.

JC


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

Jean I'm really excited about both your sponsorship and your tour.  Lots of new subscriptions this week and I think it's because they want to win a copy of your book!   Can't wait for the tours to start.  I'm tickled at how well it's all come together so far.


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

Dawn,
Thanks!  I'm really glad you decided to help me out with all of this!  The end of December and into January are going to be very busy for me.  I'm excited to see how this all turns out too.  I think these blog tours you set up are a really good idea.  Hopefully you'll get loads of authors and blogs interested in doing this.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

JC--You're doing a great job with your marketing.  Seems like I'm seeing you everywhere!

Dana Taylor


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Dana, but there are days (most days) I feel like a chicken with it's head cut off.  I have no idea where I'm going but I'm trying to get there as fast as possible.  I think that's the hardest thing - to be seen in the great flood of other unseen authors out there.  Thanks again for letting me know that at least something I'm doing is working.


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

I've been saving up my posts to Kindleboards so I'd be sure Not to overlap in my excitement.

I'm on day three of my first blog tour!

If anyone is interested, here is the schedule for my tour.

January 1 - Author Interview at Breakout Books - http://breakoutbooks.blogspot.com/2011/01/interview-with-jc-phelps-author-of.html

January 2 - Featured on John Pearson's Blogspot - http://learnmegood2.blogspot.com/2011/01/blog-tour-for-jc-phelps.html

January 3 - Video Review and Giveaway at Book Chat - http://gingerandkita.blogspot.com/2011/01/color-me-grey-by-jc-phelps-review.html

January 4 -Review and Interview at Her Book Self - http://herbookself.blogspot.com/2011/01/shades-of-grey.html (This is a link to her recent review of Shades of Grey and the interview and giveaway will be up on the 4th)

January 5 - Kindle Obsessed - http://www.kindleobsessed.com/

January 6 - Featured on Fiction for Dessert - http://fictionfordessert.blogspot.com/

January 7 - Featured on Closing My Eyes Helps Me to See Clearly - http://kippoe.blogspot.com/

Also on the 6th I will be the sponsor for Kindle Nation Daily!

There are quite a few giveaways associated with this blog tour and not just my books are up for grabs. AuthorAdvenTours is offering up to $50 in prizes (Amazon gift card) too. You can find the details for that here: http://authoradventours.blogspot.com/p/sponsorship-contest.html

I really hope you take the time to check it out.

Thanks so much!
JC


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have finished Shades of Grey.
And it is just as delightful as Color Me Grey.
So I MUST now purchase and read Reflections of Grey.

Will there be more in this series.........?
I will be looking for them.

Just sayin......


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm really glad you enjoyed Shades too!

I hope to write a 4th but I'm kinda stuck right now. Been in mommy/marketer mode and it's sometimes hard to switch back over to Alex mode.

I've written over 50,000 words for the 4th book but don't really care for where the story took me so I have to go back and tweak and change and write more. I do have a "Suggest My Next Title" page on my blog if you'd be interested. I also accept story suggestions as well. Some have asked me to change her relationship with White, some have said I need to kill a main character. These all give me ideas and it makes it easier to get back in the mood for Alex and her crew!

Thanks again! I really hope you like Reflections. It's _my_ favorite.

Thanks for reading!
JC
http://jcphelps.blogspot.com


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi everyone! I've been busy lately and that's a good thing.

The beginning of January I had a blog tour that did wonders for me. I've had more interest in my series ever since. AuthorAdvenTours is easy to work with and I recommend trying it at least once. Also, they are offering a giveaway for up to $50 in Amazon gift cards this month.

My blog has been the host for a few of the other blog tours as well. It's great fun!

January 14th and 15th I did a book signing at my local library with several other local authors. It was a wonderful experience and I'd do it again in a heart beat. I've posted pictures on my blog if you're interested in checking them out. http://jcphelps.blogspot.com/2011/01/book-signing-and-recently-read-catching.html

Not only was I featured on several blogs during my blog tour but I've also been listed on Kindle Nation and The Indie Spotlight. (When it rains it pours.)

I've made some new friends here and there and have also gotten more books to feature on my blog. Things have been good.

I want to thank everyone here that has given my writing a chance and those that may do so in the future. A big thank you to those of you who check out my blog from time to time (or regularly).

Without you, I'd be the only one reading my books! 

Thanks for reading!
~JC~


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Time for me to report back in.
I have now finished reflections of grey.
And so I am done with grey for now.
boo hoo.
You need to write another one.

Just sayin......


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm so happy you liked it!  Reflections is my favorite of the three.

I don't know if I ever mentioned it before but you're TNSTAAFL... That's one of my Dad's favorite quotes!  He used to tell me that all the time when I was growing up.  

I'm beginning work on book 4 of the series.  Don't know when or if I'll finish.  I really want to write it, it's just finding the time and getting into the mood and until it's in an editors hands I won't promise but I will try my best.    

Thanks for reading!
~JC~


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi everyone! I'm checking in because I haven't for a while.

I've been busy TRYING to write the fourth book in the series. Progress is slow but at least I have ideas - just need to get them down!

Don't forget to check out my blog: http://jcphelps.blogspot.com I list fellow author's books most days. You might find something you just can't live without!

Thanks for reading.

~JC~


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

Two Ends of the Pen turns three-years old and to celebrate they are giving away some books. My series is included in on this giveaway!

Go check it out!

http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2011/06/lets-celebrate-book-giveaway.html


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

I can't believe I forgot to tell everyone!  Amazon made Color Me Grey FREE on July 1st.


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

I haven't posted here in a very long time because I've not had a lot to post about this title.  However, as of the beginning of October, Color Me Grey is now an audio book.  It is available at Audible.com, Amazon and iTunes.  The other two books in the series should be completed as audio books by the end of November.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

J.C.
make sure you finish book 4 - please.
And come back here and let us know when it is available.


just sayin.....


----------

